
Correlation between income and IQ? - ada1981
https://pumpkinperson.com/2016/02/11/the-incredible-correlation-between-iq-income/
======
QuantumGood
Previous discussion [flagged]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15287860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15287860)

~~~
ada1981
Thanks for this. The HN comments were useful.

------
ada1981
A friend posted this to Facebook and I’m unclear on accuracy, methodology and
conclusions.

